# 01 Gti swap to awd haldex 1.8t



## DISTURBO (Apr 15, 2003)

Here are a few pics of the swap that was done at my friends shop in Brampton ont, shops name is AST http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


































_Modified by DISTURBO at 4:50 AM 10-7-2009_


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: 01 Gti swap to awd haldex 1.8t (DISTURBO)*

Liar....you have no friends


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: 01 Gti swap to awd haldex 1.8t (VRT)*

nice job dude, must feel good to have it running..


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: 01 Gti swap to awd haldex 1.8t (O2VW1.8T)*

Peter, I know the pain you felt with the swap.. we had the floor out in one day, but thats two guys, power tools and a hoist.
Car just needs some moar powa !!!


----------



## mattconnors (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: 01 Gti swap to awd haldex 1.8t (DISTURBO)*

wow man, that is sick


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: 01 Gti swap to awd haldex 1.8t (16plus4v)*

Full swap/pics
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4601402


----------



## Gu4rDi4N (Mar 11, 2005)

Hi!

What its the full list of parts i need for make the same conversion?

2001 GTI 1.8T


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

Gu4rDi4N said:


> Hi!
> 
> What its the full list of parts i need for make the same conversion?
> 
> 2001 GTI 1.8T


 Audi TT haldex driveshafts rear brakes spindles mounts 
Mark IV R32 rear floor+gas tank 
Lots of patience to drill out 300000000 spot welds and then weld in the R32 floor where you drilled out all those welds


----------

